# Flushmount Light with MIN 90C Supply Conductors



## kpikul (Mar 25, 2005)

I am a painter/tiler but this doesn't seem to difficult just a couple questions...

1 - The light I have has 2 bulbs. Therefore, I have 2 white fixtures wires and one white supply wire. I assume that you just connect all 3 in the same wire nut. Is this correct?

2 - A sticker on the wires says, "MIN 90 C Supply Conductors". The house was built in 1953, The wiring doesn't look like it has been updated. I have read somewhere that houses built before 1985 usually have supply wires rated at 60 C. Is this a concern? Should I find a light with a MIN 60 C Supply Conductors?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

kpikul said:


> 1 - The light I have has 2 bulbs. Therefore, I have 2 white fixtures wires and one white supply wire. I assume that you just connect all 3 in the same wire nut. Is this correct?


Yes, that is correct. Same with the black hots. 



kpikul said:


> 2 - A sticker on the wires says, "MIN 90 C Supply Conductors". The house was built in 1953, The wiring doesn't look like it has been updated. I have read somewhere that houses built before 1985 usually have supply wires rated at 60 C. Is this a concern? Should I find a light with a MIN 60 C Supply Conductors?


Yes, your vintage wiring system likely isn't even 60 degree C rated. I doubt very much you'll find a lighting fixture in current manufacture that says that it's okay on 60 degree C wiring. There is no compliant way to connect a 90 degree marked fixture directly to vintage wiring. The normal compliant method involves blanking the existing box with a flush cover, fishing from that box to a new cut in box with modern romex, and then connecting the fixture to the new romex in the new box. If your existing wiring has no ground wire (and it likely does not), you also need to use a totally nonmetallic fixture with no ground pigtail. It's rough.... but I guarantee you a handyman would slap that fixture up in 5 minutes and tell you all about how stupid and uninformed my statements of fact are.


----------

